# multiple male orgasms-edging



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

Since I had read about this as a teenager I have been incorporating edging into my solo sessions. I have gotten to the point where I can have orgasms (or at least most of the sensations of an O) without ejaculating. If i have some time on my hand, I will go at it for 30-60 minutes comming close to ejaculating, slowing/stopping the stimulation then starting again. I do this anywhere from 2-50 times. The trick is to DRAMATICALLLY decrease the amount of stimulation when you find yourself getting close to orgasm. For me at this point me (or my wife) will give limited/no stimulation to the head/corona and slow things down. At this point light stimulation will slowly get me edging closer and closer to coming. If i find i have gotten too close some hard 10-15 second kegals can stop the O from occuring. Perhaps it is different for everyone but, I experience the actual ejaculatory contractions and by holding the Kegal can stop..then resume. 

Assuming I don't have an "accident" and ejaculate unintentionally, I find the O that I wind up with to be toe curling. However, it is takes some willpower and experimenting to figure out I have found it is difficult to NOT just go "a little to far" stop stimulation only to have a week O. 

Though I am usually a "dribbler" i find that I will shoot more than a foot. I don't know if it has to do with the fact that the "build up" results in a greater contraction of the muscles or the volume of the semen that I release that makes it feel so good. 

I have not seen/read alot about this here on TAM and wonder if I am relatively alone in this practice and if others have tried this. 

My wife and I do this when we have mutual masturbation sessions or if it is a special stand alone bj night but, these are few and far between. Typically when we have PIV I find it difficult to do this as my wife sensing that I am getting close quickly wants me to cum in side her. Since she is highly/multi orgasmic..at this point she is usually ready for me to finish". 

Do many of the men out there do this alone or partnered? I am wondering if there is a creative way to incorporate this onto our time together.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

I learned about and began practicing edging in an attempt to prevent premature ejaculations. After months of practice I saw very good results when having sex. I also agree with the intense orgasm following a prolonged edging session. My wife has become aware of my ability to prolong our love making and will do the start/stop when giving me a bj or hj.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Heck, I've been edging for years. I didn't really read about it anywhere, didn't know anything about it, and discovered it by accident really. I had noticed that my orgasms weren't nearly as intense as they were when I was younger, but thanks to edging I got that intensity back, not to mention that it is not uncommon to have more of them in a session without a refractory period. It not only made it more pleasurable for me, it made me last much longer, making it much easier to please, and more pleasurable for my wife.:grin2:


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

I find it interesting that this thread has captured record-breakingly low views and responses (2 responses 337 views) . would suspect if the thread were "how to give your wife the best O or multiple O's there would be thousands of reads and dozens or hundreds of responses. I am rather puzzled, shocked. 

I curiously have hypothesised the following: 

For men on this forum: 

That men already know all they need to know about edging and feel no need to learn more. 
or 
That if they got 10-20 O's in a night that would be their quota (for many men) for the next several months LOL 
or 
Having an "ultimate orgasm" or multiples is impossible and why bother reading. 
or 
I am so happy to have 1 orgasm or even a mediocre orgasm why would I read this....
or 
That reading about or writing about male masturbation practices is creepy/unnessesary. 

For women on this forum; 

I know all there is to know about satisfying a man..no need to read
or
Hey if the whites stuff comes out of the end of his junk...he is lucky compared to the poor men who get 0 sex from their wives


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

think positive said:


> For women on this forum;
> 
> I know all there is to know about satisfying a man..no need to read
> or
> Hey if the whites stuff comes out of the end of his junk...he is lucky compared to the poor men who get 0 sex from their wives


Better Sex 4 Him

A Christian resource for married couples describing techniques to give men maximum pleasure =* Hits: 581179*

should fully address what healthy minded women and men need to know.

Badsanta


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I found this by accident a couple weeks ago. We have sex twice a week on Tuesdays and Fridays.
In between I sometimes masturbate but not ejaculate. This one particular time I thought I had gone too far but nothing came out. However, I DID have an orgasm with NO ejaculate. No refractory period.
What a wonderful thing to find out about !!!!
I will keep practicing. Would love to do this with my wife. 
It's like being on a cliff just hanging there. Amazing.
I never thought I could have multiple orgasms at 54.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

badsanta said:


> Better Sex 4 Him
> 
> A Christian resource for married couples describing techniques to give men maximum pleasure =* Hits: 581179*
> 
> ...


Bad Santa, 

Thanks for the reference link. I find some of those points interesting. One thing I will say is that I have read and have found that I CAN prevent ejaculation with strong, long kegals. 

I think that one of the main important point that the article points out is the need to SLOW down stimulation once it becomes clear that O/ejaculation is getting closer. This is a particular challenge as we are programmed to speed up at this point. 

When I look at what appears to be a largely christian site that they are rather liberal with the porn topic. Other sites seem to vilify porn where this one actually points out benefits.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

UMP said:


> I found this by accident a couple weeks ago. We have sex twice a week on Tuesdays and Fridays.
> In between I sometimes masturbate but not ejaculate. This one particular time I thought I had gone too far but nothing came out. However, I DID have an orgasm with NO ejaculate. No refractory period.
> What a wonderful thing to find out about !!!!
> I will keep practicing. Would love to do this with my wife.
> ...


I have found it tricky to do this with PIV as me/we usually speed up the tempo when things get close. If I stop or slow things down and it is out of sync with my wife..it is less than optimal. 

We have been able to incorporate it into mutual masturbation or when i get the infrequent but, appreciated stand alone bj.


----------

